# Supreme Show



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just want to send to you all, who are going to the Supreme Show the
*very best* and *have fun*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes good luck everyone who's going - My boy qualified after the closing date so we're not going 

I look forward to hearing all your good news & seeing your Rosettes (yes I have a thing for rosettes! :crazy


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We are so looking forward to Saturday, it should be a great day out. good luck to everyone .........chris


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes good luck, and please can we have lots of pics,,,,,,,,,,........ im not sure if im going or not yet,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am hoping to be there will not know for definate until the last minute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes tashi i see you said you may be on the stall,. .


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Can't wait aswell - should be great fun  xx

You know where i'll be if anyone wants to say hi (it's in the post your pen numbers thread) xx

if i don't get to meet anyone then have a fab day and good luck to everyone showing  xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yes tashi i see you said you may be on the stall,. .


I will be there but have a close family member really poorly in hospital at the mo so will depend on what happens whether I make it or not


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck to everyone , not long now, iam like a kid before christmas


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Good luck to everyone , not long now, iam like a kid before christmas


lol me too !!! 

and good luck to all !!!!


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

same here good luck everyone x


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I was hoping to go as a spectator but it coincides with a weekend of dance exams for my eldest so have to go and support her!

Hope everyone has a fab time though xx


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes Good Luck to everyone showing,and don't forget we bring the best cats home. xxxxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck to everyone entering tomorrow, above all get there safe and get you and your precious bundles home safe. Hope you all have a brill day


----------



## Chelocoonz (Sep 6, 2008)

Good Luck to everyone showing ,I will be there with friends and family ,as far as im concerned you are all winners from the word go ,we all love our babies .
xxx Chris xxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Hazel, was fab to see you and meet the family today  xx

hope everyones kitty's did well x

The Maine Coon that won totally deserved it, me and poshcats were with the winners owners and a few other breeders for the day and needless to say the day was very much enjoyed  xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Hazel, was fab to see you and meet the family today  xx
> 
> hope everyones kitty's did well x
> 
> The Maine Coon that won totally deserved it, me and poshcats were with the winners owners and a few other breeders for the day and needless to say the day was very much enjoyed  xx


It was lovely to see you again too xx

A stunning and very well deserved winner!!!!

We all had a wonderful day out and met lots of gorgeous kitties


----------

